# Wicked Tough Hand Saws - By Wicked Tree Gear



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like a good saw next time mine breaks I will have to check into it.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

You bet man! They are indestructable!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Dang man wish I had seen this about 2 days ago. Just bought a new saw, but with my abuse I am sure I will be needing a real good one soon and this one looks REAL good!!!


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like an awesome saw!! I will be looing into buying one in the near future!!!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. We are now shipping saws everyday! Check them out if you haven't!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

They look nice. Too bad they are made in China. Also, don't see how you can attach a pole or stick to reach out a bit.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw looks awesome. You mention that you have designed other products. What might they be???

BTW I really like your hunting videos also.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

In the last 10 years I've designed, engineered, and in some cases supplied products for Lone Wolf Treestands, Muddy Outdoors, Huntmore Chairs, and Blind Ambitions Bale Blinds to name a few. I designed alot of the Lone Wolf stuff when Andrae owned the company. I designed his bow riser as well, but it never went anywhere as far as I know. My speciality is castings design. I've also done a bunch of work outside the hunting industry as well.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone got their saws yet?


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

WKP - Todd said:


> Anyone got their saws yet?


Broke my brand new Gerber saw yesterday cutting a small cedar tree in my shooting lane, I was NOT a happy camper!! I've busted a saw EVERY year because of the blade binding, bending etc... I just ordered one of your saws 5 minutes ago on your site. I look forward to using it and I'll post a review once I put it to the test!!


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you have a bone cutting blade I cut a lot more bone then wood?


----------



## bbrilmyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
Got mine in the mail last week and had the opportunity to give it a test run out in the field today. 

By far the best hand saw I have ever used. The saw is built with some of the lightest/strongest components I have ever used. A far cry from the typical plastic construction of other saws.

The blade is great as well. The teeth are comparable to most other saws but what makes the biggest difference is the durability of the blade itself. The force you can put behind this blade during a cut will take you through any branch a heck of a lot quicker then you would with a typical hand saw. I also tend to use these kind of saws as machetes, wacking everything and anything in my path when clearing a trail to my stand...this saw took it all.

The most impressive aspect of this saw would have to be the means in which the blade is secured when folded back during transport. I have found over and over again that this is where other saw manufacturers miss the boat. With this saw there is no mistaking when the saw is locked into place, either folded or extended, and you can feel confident that the mechanism will continue to work throughout the lifetime of the saw.

I don't typically do any kind of pro-bono gear review but I really felt like I should pass this info on. 

Buy one guys, you won't regret it.

-ben

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you very much Ben! Greatly appreciate the feedback! We've been using the heck out of them ourselves just waiting to break something. So far they have outperformed my own expectations and that's not an easy thing to do. I'm pretty anal. 

Greatly appreciate it man!

Todd


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

got one heading to Arizona + a spare blade........Todd think about a Bone blade ....it would make your saw 100% must have item..bubba


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

At the moment, a bone saw isn't something I'm doing at the moment. Just have to prioritize the time and energy. The next projects are going to be even better!


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got one headed to Michigan


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It's on it's way! Let me know what your experience is when you have a chance to take it out for a test run!


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

svbbubba said:


> got one heading to Arizona + a spare blade........Todd think about a Bone blade ....it would make your saw 100% must have item..bubba


.......todd got the saw today...:thumbs_up.....fellows this will be the Last Saw i will ever Buy.....bubba


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine showed up yesterday. Looks like it is going to be just what I've been looking for.
Huge improvement over the plastic Gerber saws I have been using and breaking the past couple of years.


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

Got my Wicked saw yesterday and took it out for a test run today.....

First, this saw is built like a tank!! You notice it the moment you put it in your hand, no plastic, just a meaty, solid feeling saw.

Second, the blade is scary, scary sharp!! I went through some forearm sized cedar trees in short order with this baby!!!

Third, I intentionally tried to bind the blade and bend it while I was cutting... Didnt do any good, this thing cuts!!!!

Fourth, the grip is amazingly comfortable!!

I showed it to a few of my buddies, I think they will be ordering in the near future!!
Best hand saw I have owned, by far, bar none!!!!!!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Well thanks very much for the post guys! Greatly appreciate the help getting the word out there. I've been out nearly everyday trimming stands here in Iowa. Timing couldn't have been more perfect to do some REAL testing. You just can't simulate this type of testing anywhere. Got to get in the field - sweating, bleeding, and getting attacked by bugs / spider webs; now cut some tree's down. I have honestly been trying to break my saw and can't do it yet. I'm pretty excited to know that we all have a saw to finally rely on! No more packing 2 saws! Thanks again guys - greatly appreciate the support!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone else got a test to report back?


----------



## XFORCE-SS (Jan 18, 2009)

Todd I live in Greensburg, Indiana and one of my close friends knows you and he has one and it is the best saw hands down to all the ones that I have used or sold at the shop.. I will be getting one for myself, Thanks Tom


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Tom! My first saw survived yet another stand set last night. I'm trying to break it to no-avail. Great problem to have!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds like you definitely have a winner on your hand. May have to break down and order one. I can always sell my old saw.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Check this out if you want some proof they are sharp!

http://iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38846&page=3


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Any other test results in yet?


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

15 stands prepped so far this summer and saw is still going strong. I have snapped two ratchet pruners, but my saw is still straight and sharp after a beating. I hunt some thick areas, so the saw is getting a good test. I really like the curved handle, it makes a huge difference on arm fatigue. When are you going to manufacture a pole saw/pruner? I have busted a bunch of the ones I buy at home depot over the years.


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

Trimmed out 5 new locations over the weekend and really gave my saw a workout. It held up as expected and I did not have to baby it like I have had to do with other brands. This thing just does what it is supposed to. Thanks for a great product!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

THANK YOU GUYS for the feedback. I'm working on the pole design now for the pole pruner / saw. It'll be a year before I have it out. I'll do my best to get it out soon, I just have to sell a few thousand saws before that's going to be a reality. Thanks again for the feedback and keep it coming! 

We too have been putting our saws through a work-out. I've pushed the design to the limit and it keeps going! Thus far i've not heard of a field failure out of litterally hundreds of saws that are in the field. It'll happen at some point, but I'm pretty optomistic that we have finally built a product that WILL last even the worst abuse from the hardest core hunters!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Archery Business Magazine did a nice write up on our product in the latest issue in-case any of you get that magazine?


----------



## Big Loo (May 31, 2011)

Used mine this weekend to cut lanes and trim stands and I must say if the design holds up I will never have to by another hand saw. These things are built to work. If you make an expandable saw that is as durable as your hand saw I will throw my Hooyman in the trash.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Working on that now brother! Thanks very much for the feedback! I must say, getting a call from Bob Faulkrod this morning was a hi-light for my day! He's got a saw and he's bringing it to Alaska hunting moose. Wish I was the saw about now! he he...


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome guys -keep the reviews coming!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just placed an order for one. Heading to Illinois in two weeks. I just returned from Newfoundland and could have used it there.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok u guys got me. Im ordering one. Gotta see for myself lol thanks


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! I was packing orders til midnight last night, and all day today. Hoping to be 100% caught up by the end of today. All orders will ship by Monday for-sure if you have placed an order recently. Quality of the order is fantastic! You should be very happy I think! Thanks again very much for the business!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Just to update yall. Finished checking and packing the current orders now. As-of tomorrow, we'll be 100% shipped to date orders. Let me know what you think when you have had a chance to get out and with it!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. I have not used it yet but it sure looks well built and like it will cut down a tree very quickly. Very nice product!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome guys! Keep the reviews coming. I can tell you based on the number of saws we have shipped in the past week, there should be an archery shop near you that has them in-stock here real soon!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been shipping a ton of saws lately. Any newbies out there with some feedback?


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

If I order a Saw will you throw in a hat? All Archery talk members??


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got my saw last weekend. Truely impressed. Saw looked awesome in the pictures, more awesome in the videos, to say I was expecting a lot was an understatement. Let me just say, EXPECTATIONS EXCEEDED! Well done Todd. My friend and I always help eachother hang and trim out stands, and over the years we've been through the saws. I know that he will wind up ordering one when he gets his scruffy mitts on mine for the first time! Keep up the good work, looking forward to the pole cutters, and may God bless your business!

PS - will the pole cutters be a saw/cutter combo? I hope so. And keep in mind . . . . . . "chain driven" . . . .


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks very much for the feedback - greatly appreciate it!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> If I order a Saw will you throw in a hat? All Archery talk members??


I'd be for that too. :wink:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, if you guys had as much tied up into this business, you'd have a different opinion!:thumbs_do


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> Well, if you guys had as much tied up into this business, you'd have a different opinion!:thumbs_do


I completely understand. My comment/quote was meant light heartedly (jokingly). Sorry if any offense was taken.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> Well, if you guys had as much tied up into this business, you'd have a different opinion!:thumbs_do


Really? :thumbs_do


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

People really have no idea how much starting, tooling, and selling products like this cost. No offense taken, but I think the saw for $39.99 with a lifetime garantee is pretty darned fair!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ill take one. pm sent


----------



## TXhunter2 (Jul 7, 2003)

Well I took my saw out over the weekend and cleared numerous branches large and small. The saw held very comfortably and did everything I could of asked for. Durability will not be a problem for this saw as compared to saws i have used previously. Looks to be a very solid investment for a nice reasonable price. By the way Todd was very quick at responding to any questions I had.

David


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

WKP - Todd said:


> People really have no idea how much starting, tooling, and selling products like this cost. No offense taken, but I think the saw for $39.99 with a lifetime garantee is pretty darned fair!


I was just suggesting (throwing in a hat) with purchase of a saw for achery talk members! Bump shipping up a little and get your product out nationwide. I would think if I show 10 people and they show 10 people etc. and 4 out of 10 buy one, that it could be worth it for your bottom line in the long run. Tooling hats is not that expensive


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

You can get the hat/saw combo for an extra $10.00 (Hat is normally $15.00). That's the best I can do. If you buy 3 or more saws - I'll send you a hat with them for free if that makes it any better? Also, the hat's are lucky as Jason Syen's found out last night!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Paypal sent. Cant wait to try this baby out.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Let me know how it goes when you get a chance!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This was posted on our Facebook page. 

"Now that I have used my Wicked Saw for about 3 weeks, to hang several stands, I can give it my full endorsement! It definitely cuts faster than my Gerbers and Hooymans, and it’s blade is much better tempered. I have yet to have a single issue with it. No plastic buttons to break! It’s practically indestructible! I was surprised at how compact it is, fits easily in my safety vest pocket. Two things I would like to see are a longer version of the saw for those bigger branches, and of course a pole-saw version. If they were offered, I would buy all three."


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

And a doe is now down in Iowa!


----------



## Stic-N-Pic (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice doe Todd! I love my Wicked saw. Unfortunately, after trimming stands last weekend, my buddy liked it so much he decided to take it home with him. I guess I'll just have to order another!


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just placed my order!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Hook! It'll ship this afternoon. You should have it by the end of the week. Thanks again very much for the order. Let me know what you think when you have a chance!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my saw a couple rweeks ago.....very happy with it. Comfortable, tough, sharp, and solid. Cant wait for the pole version.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Sweet! All others ship same day, so any guys who break your saws, let me know and you can have a Wicked Tough saw in a couple days!


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Just ordered 2 saws and replacement blade. 

I am so tired of carrying 2 and most of the time 3 saws. 
I have used all the saws out there from Stihl to corona and 
Everything in between. 

I can't wait to get my hands on this saw. 

Thanks again,

Rob Mauriello. NJBB


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I hear you brother! Let me know what you think when you get them! They will ship today!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

I will definitely be getting one when you add an extension to it. I have a hooeyman that I have had to fix twice already. I do however need an extension and when you come out with one i will buy one.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

I saw this thread last week and figured if I ever break mine I'll get one of these. Well I broke mine this weekend and ordered one of yours yesterday. Can't wait to put it through the paces. Would love to see an extension. Thanks!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, let me know what you think when you have a chance to take it out for a work-out!


----------



## Wired To Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys are gonna love your Wicked saws, They are legit. Just used mine today to do a little last minute trimming in the stand. Here's my full review if you're interested.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im going to have to order one of these. in the thick stuff i hunt it would really come in handy.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

That's where they really shine is when you're hacking through vines, brush, CRP, and small stuff that just requires some "heavy duty" strength! Let me know your opinion after checking it out!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

WidowMaker said:


> 15 stands prepped so far this summer and saw is still going strong. I have snapped two ratchet pruners, but my saw is still straight and sharp after a beating. I hunt some thick areas, so the saw is getting a good test. I really like the curved handle, it makes a huge difference on arm fatigue. When are you going to manufacture a pole saw/pruner? I have busted a bunch of the ones I buy at home depot over the years.


Just received an e-mail from Todd about two seconds ago. Pole saw is in the works for 2012! That is what I'm in the market for!

I can't wait! That will be....well.....*WICKED!* :tongue:


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

nstrut said:


> Just received an e-mail from Todd about two seconds ago. Pole saw is in the works for 2012! That is what I'm in the market for!
> 
> I can't wait! That will be....well.....*WICKED!* :tongue:




Any word on when the pole saw will be released??....Did anyone ever break one yet??...Thanks!!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

La Wildman said:


> Any word on when the pole saw will be released??....Did anyone ever break one yet??...Thanks!!!


I sure hope so! I haven't heard anything yet, but I hope it is still in the plans. 

Heck, I'd put my order in today!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great saw here, I don't think I will be breaking this one!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

sawtoothscream said:


> im going to have to order one of these. in the thick stuff i hunt it would really come in handy.


Tooth........it is the mean arse bottle throwin drunk of hand saws.......works great. I even cut my Christmas Tree and butchered 5 deer with it. It will be in my pack hunting Elk this year as well.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. Pole saw will be released when I can afford to do so. Tell your best 10,000 or so friends to buy hand saws so I can do the pole saw sooner than later! Thanks so much for the support guys, really - really appreciate the help!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Check this out guys, the new Tree Pack - available in June.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Todd.........you gotta be careful with the "boys" liftin your leg like that man..........Tree pack should be a saw scabbard.......just sayin.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

It's more than a scabbard, it carry's your saw and tree goodies too!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Check it out...


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Make a proto-type pole saw. I'll buy it from you and be a tester. Then I want to be a rep and push the Wicked line at expo's. 

Can't wait until they come out.

How's that for help! :wink:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Been testing a prototype for years, so that end is covered. Just need to sell some saws to allow the investment! Thanks for the support!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

When will the tree pack be available for purchase?


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

These saw are awesome..I bought one last year but really didnt get to use it..This year is a different story..we will she what she got!!! But i cant wait to place my order for the tree pak


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought one at the Ohio show, great saw, and great people to deal with. Thanks


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been meaning to register to this forum for a long time, this seems as a good a reason as any. I met Todd at the Ohio Deer n Turkey expo too. I can say he's a real nice guy, and more importantly he's out there innovating for our sport. I hmmd and hawd a little about the price, but in the end I'll forget that I spent the few extra bucks, and I literally smile using the thing.

That's based on my first field use today. I took it out chopping limbs and sticks to make turkey blinds, and I really (really) like the saw. I think one of the best things about it is that I don't have to grip it as tight to put force into the cut, because of the shape, and since it's not slippery plastic. The rubber in the handle practically grips your hand for you. I just never remember my gerber throwing chips or moving through the limb like this thing does. Guys if you climb trees and cut lanes my $0.02 is this is the best saw to do it. You're gonna use it for years, it's worth it.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow guys, thanks so much for the reviews! Even though I own the company, I still have the same feeling when I use it. It's kind of fun in a weird way - instead of being dominated by the timber, you can now dominate it! he he he...

The Tree Pack will be available in June. Tooling up now! Thanks again for the feedback guys - you guys rock!

Todd


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

WKP - Todd said:


> Been testing a prototype for years, so that end is covered. Just need to sell some saws to allow the investment! Thanks for the support!


Any word on moving forward with the pole saw idea? I've been waiting patiently.:wink:


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

best saw i have every used in this category! Bar none!


----------

